# SP Closet Branch



## dats475 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.
Last few weeks I've been trying to get fellow modeler's opinions.
This is a tale of 1/160 size crews on my tiny layout.
Thank you for your time

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tXzKLcYYFPQ


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Was there pictures attached?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good one, nice work!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice vid, enjoyed it.

Magic


----------



## dats475 (Mar 5, 2016)

The link was broken for a while. But it came back somehow. Anyway.....

Thank you, BWells and Magic.
Thank you for watching.
I'm making 2nd part of the video now.
Also, I have backdrop improvement project and "making the dirt ground cover better" project.
Hopefully, I can make them better.

Happy model railroading!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tXzKLcYYFPQ


----------

